# Hello!



## maloflora (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been lurking a bit but I think I now need some help!

I've been going for years with a Nespresso machine but have wanting to upgrade for some time. In a weak moment, I splurged on the Sage Duo Temp: http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/duotemp-pro-bes810bss.html?gclid=COfbiM_zrsMCFQXItAodOwkADg

and Sage Smart Grinder: http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/the-smart-grinder.html

Both are incredibly easy to use and seem to match my needs very well: a couple of espressos every morning and lattes and cappuccinos at the weekend. Quick to heat up and easing dosing and tamping.

It's all a lot better than the Nespresso and I'm getting lovely crema and treacly pulls in 25 seconds. But something's missing in the espresso: it's a bit too acid and sour compared to espressos I have elsewhere. I'm missing the sweetness and richness I'm used to. I should say I'm using Rave beans, Signature blend.

So my question: is it the grinder? I've been eyeing the Mignon as a possible upgrade, but would welcome any advice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there

what recipe are you using ..by this i mean how much weight of coffee (being used in the portafilter ) and how much espresso ( in weight in a glass ) is it making....

By knowing this and the time it takes to produce it we can start to help you make adjustments to the recipe which may balance the taste for you ...

I would try doing to this before you start chaining equipment and or beans, and it will stand you in good stead if you do decide to change grinder also..


----------



## maloflora (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for coming back to me so quickly. I've been using 19g in a non-pressurised portafilter for about 60g of coffee.

It occurs to me that that might be a bit overextracted...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

To begin with, stick to 1:2 ratio of dose to extracted weight. So, for 19grm dose - aim for 38grm of espresso in around 25-30secs.


----------



## maloflora (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks! The Sage has a pre-infusion feature, so does that mean 25 seconds from when the coffee begins to emerge?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

maloflora said:


> Thanks! The Sage has a pre-infusion feature, so does that mean 25 seconds from when the coffee begins to emerge?


From when you hit the " go " button , adjust based on taste rather than trying to hot an arbitrary time exactly


----------

